# Vacation Village Plus?



## lalahe (Oct 13, 2016)

Does anyone know how much this new program costs?  When logging into RCI I now see something about how I can upgrade to Vacation Village plus.  Anyone familiar with this program at all?


----------



## dominidude (Oct 13, 2016)

lalahe said:


> Does anyone know how much this new program costs?  When logging into RCI I now see something about how I can upgrade to Vacation Village plus.  Anyone familiar with this program at all?



I heard a salesman talking about this about a month ago.

It seems like another name for RCI® Platinum plus they allow an "internal" exchange for "just" $99.

I wonder how many people could actually find this useful.

Also, it seems that to sign up you have to go to a presentation. In other words, you cannot sign up online. 

I would consider trying it out as a free perk, as long as they allowed me to cancel it later before they charge my CC.

See below their small print.

** Vacation Village Plus benefits include RCI® Platinum Tier Membership.  For rules of the RCI Platinum membership and Savings Dollars visit www.RCI.com/PlatinumRules. The issuance, redemption, and fulfillment of Savings Dollars, is administered by International Cruise & Excursion Gallery, lnc., d/b/a Our Vacation Center and/or ICE under contract with RCl, LLC. RCI disclaims all responsibility in connection with issuance, redemption or fulfillment of Savings Dollars or any third-party travel services.

† The purchase of a Vacation Village Plus upgrade includes: (i) one free 7-night internal exchange and (ii) thereafter, unlimited 7-night exchanges for $99USD; both (i) and (ii) must be redeemed within 24 months of the upgrade date. Your membership and Vacation Village Plus benefits must be in good standing to be eligible for offers. See Member kit for full details.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 13, 2016)

I own several VV properties and don't have the offer mentioned in my RCI account.  Even without it VV owners get $149 internal exchanges that I find useful.  We usually hit Massanutten once in the summer or every other summer and then 2-3 times in the off season usually for partial weeks, sometimes with extended family and multiple units.  During sales we often pay 3-5 tpu's per unit plus $149 for a 2 br.  I got 36 tpu's total for paying my Massanutten MF's early.  So without using my units at all I still get enough tpu's for 1 summer plus 5 non summer weeks for $894.  If this program was cheap that would drop down to $495 (5x$99 plus one free).


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 20, 2017)

*Vacation Village Plus†*

Anyone sign up?


----------



## Anthony Schmid (Aug 13, 2017)

I tried to sign up to vacation village plus but you would have to purchase a unit from the developer. I live in Orlando, FL and stopped in Vacation Village at Parkway to find out more. They went straight to the offer. A biannual, 2 bedroom with 55,500 RCI points and they would convert my 2 weeks at the grandview at las vegas all for $15,000... That is the only way to get in this Vacation Village Plus I was told 
They offered $5000 to convert my 2 weeks into points but they would not include the Vacation Village Plus Membership..


----------



## brdancer (Feb 11, 2019)

We attended a presentation at Grandview in Las Vegas yesterday and they offered to upgrade our two triennial units to VVP  plus add a third triennial including VVP for $5995. According to the sales rep, VVP entitles you to airplane fares for $25 and cruises for $239 for only a small number of RCI points, among other benefits already included with RCI Platinum.  She said the cost of VVP is $7995 but the unit she was offering had already been upgraded so we would be getting a bargain! We passed.
There must be a catch but we didn’t ask to see a chart of exchange points - we were ready to accept our gift and leave. I am curious as to what kind of cruise you would get and for how many points for $239.


----------



## Jan M. (Feb 12, 2019)

brdancer said:


> We attended a presentation at Grandview in Las Vegas yesterday and they offered to upgrade our two triennial units to VVP  plus add a third triennial including VVP for $5995. According to the sales rep, VVP entitles you to airplane fares for $25 and cruises for $239 for only a small number of RCI points, among other benefits already included with RCI Platinum.  She said the cost of VVP is $7995 but the unit she was offering had already been upgraded so we would be getting a bargain! We passed.
> There must be a catch but we didn’t ask to see a chart of exchange points - we were ready to accept our gift and leave. I am curious as to what kind of cruise you would get and for how many points for $239.




What she told you was extremely misleading. Using your points for airfare and car rentals is a waste of the points and it ends up costing you more than it would to book them yourself. Especially if you shop around and watch for sales. We attended a presentation this past Spring so I could find out all the details the VVP benefits. I already knew some stuff before we went. The one benefit I wanted to learn more about is only for the first year. Everything else worth having I can get with paying to be platinum on my RCI points account for a whole lot less money. And some of the platinum benefits I frequently take advantage of you don't get with VVP. 

If you are looking for deals on cruises check out www.vacationstogo.com


----------

